# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Φωλιές στη Σητειανή φύση

## jk21



----------


## xarhs

πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες που σου βγαζουν πολυ ωραια συναισθηματα.....!!!!

jk21  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

adreas 
σε αυτον ανηκουν τα ευχαριστω !

----------


## xarhs

υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.................... αντρεα και δημητρη ευχαριστουμε.....!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οταν είσαι μαθημένος να παίρνεις σβάρνα τα χωράφια και τα βουνά, βλέπεις όμορφα πράγματα εκεί έξω στην φύση !!! 

Μπράβο ρε Ανδρέα, περιμένουμε νέες φωλιές και φέτος !!! 
**
Αυτό θα πει Birdwatching !!!!

*

----------


## mitsman

Αν ξεραμε και απο τι πουλια ειναι!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ όμορφα!! Ας μας πειτε και τι πουλακια...ειναι....*  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## αντρικος

Τι ωραια αυτο θα κανω και εγω σημερα φοτογραφικη και βουνο ελπιζω να βρω καμια φωλιτσα για φοτο :Happy:  πιστευω να ειναι η καρδερινας η φλωρου η σπινου γιατι συνιθιζουν πανο στις ελιες να φωλιαζουν!

----------


## jk21

Σε καποιες γραφει πχ νομιζω καπου λεει για φανετα .σε καποια επισης κλωσσα καποιο μεσα και δειχνει για φλωρος .Οταν δει το θεμα ο Ανδρεας υποθετω οχι μονο θα θυμαται αλλα ισως τις ξεχωριζει και απο την τεχνοτροπια ή τα υλικα τους

----------


## αντρικος

ναι δημητρη εχεις δικαιο ειμαι απο κινητο και δεν τα βλεπω και πολυ καλα :Happy:  αντε σε σε λιγο παω και εγω για φοτος για φυτα και γενικα την φυση αναμενονται φοτοοοος :winky:

----------


## jk21

και ομως δεν υπαρχει φανετο ,απο οτι εμαθα ... τυχαια ονομασια στη φωτο κατα την αποθηκευση απο προηγουμενη αποθηκευση .Μιλησα με τον Ανδρεα και οταν θα ευχαιρεσει (δουλευε φουλ  χθες απογευμα βραδυ και σημερα πρωι )  θα μας τα πει αναλυτικα .Οπως το φανταζομουνα .... αυτος ειναι ικανος να θυμαται και τι χρωμα κουτσουλια ειχε μεσα η καθε φωλια ...

----------


## adreas

Είχε  &  φανέτο Δημήτρη  έχασα  επεισόδια αλλά  πάλι  εδώ μετά  από  36 ώρες  απουσίας!!!!!  Θα  τις πάρω με  τη  σειρά στο  μέρος  μου γνωρίζω  ότι  φωλιά και  να  δω από  ποιον  είναι φτιαγμένη,  Πάμε  λοιπόν.

Πρώτη  κοτσυφός 

Δεύτερη σπίνος

Τρίτη   φανέτο

Τέταρτη  ξανά  κότσυφας

Πέμπτη  &   Έκτη σπίνος λίγο  πριν  αφήσουν τη  φωλιά.  

Έβδομη  κότσυφαςπυρώνει  τα  αυγά του.

Όγδοη  όπως  ανάφερε ο  Δημήτρης  είναι φλώρος.

----------


## mitsman

Ρε Ανδρεα ουτε μια καρδερινας?????????????? χαχαχαχα

----------


## adreas

Ξανά  στο  δεύτερο σκέλος.
Η  πρώτη  σπίνος 
Η  δεύτερη  είναι η  ποιο  όμορφη ξέρετε  γιατί;
Τρίτη  κότσυφας.
Τέταρτη  &  Πέμπτη  είναι  όμορφη!!!!!
Έκτη  είναι  σπίνος
Έβδομη  &  όγδοη  ομορφιά  μου!!!!!!!!!!!
Ένατη  φλώρος
Και  η  10ηκότσυφας.

----------


## mitsman

> Ξ
> Η  δεύτερη  είναι η  ποιο  όμορφη ξέρετε  γιατί;
> Τέταρτη  &  Πέμπτη  είναι  όμορφη!!!!!
> Έβδομη  &  όγδοη  ομορφιά  μου!!!!!!!!!!!



τωρα μας τα λες καλα!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## adreas



----------


## αντρικος

παιδια να βαλω και εγω εδω λιγες φοτο που εβγαλα σημερα απο την φυση? :Happy:

----------


## jk21

το ρωτας ;

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατι οχι.... θα ειναι χαρα μας να τις δουμε...
Εκτος κι αν ανοιξεις ενα δικο σου καινουργιο θεμα..  :winky:

----------


## jk21

εδω ! να τις βαλει εδω ,εκτος και μονο αν εκεινος θελει να κανει κατι ξεχωρο

----------


## αντρικος

γιαυτο ρωτησα να μην χαλασω αυτο το θεμα αλλα ειναι το ιδιο περιπου 2 λεπτακια να ανεβασω καποιες φοτο απο την φυση εδω που μενο :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> εδω ! να τις βαλει εδω ,εκτος και μονο αν εκεινος θελει να κανει κατι ξεχωρο


Ναι αυτο λεω..... αν θελει αυτος να ανοιξει δικο του θεμαα..... ισα ισα καλυτερα εδω για να ειναι ολα συγκεντρωμενα...  :winky:

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG] μια φωλιτσα βρηκα και ηταν και ψηλα :Happy:  τα αλλα ειναι διαφορα φυτα που βρηκα στο βουνο μεγαλη χαλαρωση στην φυση  :Happy:  ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν..

----------

